# Cost of running gas central heating



## Ceanothus (29 Jan 2009)

Does anyone know what the cost of heating a 2000 square metre house using gas central heating should be?  We have a ten year old boiler that I suspect is very inefficient.  I have been keeping an eye on the meter for a while and the cost is running at around €2 - €2.50 an hour, which seems very high.


----------



## mercman (2 Feb 2009)

Are you using Bord Gais or bottled / tanker Gas (Flogas or Calor) ??


----------



## john_kelly (19 Feb 2009)

I was looking at the  calculator for fuel costs, and they say that oil is about a third of the cost of bulk lpg when you take into account price, energy content etc. Surely this can't be right? Why would anyone go for lpg if this was the case. Anyone had a look at it and have any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## johnnygman (19 Feb 2009)

As far as i can tell from having had Oil previous to Gas i can only say that its is  outragously expensive compared to oil, would never buy a house heated by gas again.I am looking to convert it to oil as i am so unhappy with my bills.
only on a few hours a days and bills over 400 a month continually.
Calor gas installed system frm a cenral tank when purchased..


----------



## suzie (19 Feb 2009)

Have you tried, not letting the house cool down, thats the way I do it now, and it costs about the same when I used the timers etc..we find the house more comfortable to live in aswell?

S.


----------



## PGD1 (19 Feb 2009)

I live in a 2000sq ft dormer bungalow and I am on "mains" gas and I spend about €1000/year but I would be fairly frugal.


----------



## mercman (19 Feb 2009)

There appears to be no way for checking the price of the propane gas. Presently my price is 64.34 but I have no benchmark to compare it to. Anybody want to share their price ??


----------



## johnnygman (20 Feb 2009)

I am not in the house enough to leave it on 2 long as in not letting the house cool down.
Gone at 8am leave it on for an hour before i go, about 3 hours in the eve, and add a few more hours to this for weekends..
I just dont feel that  gas fired central heating gives anywhere near value for money.
If their was a new baby in the house the thing would have to be on alot more, id hate to see what the bills would be like then.
My brother has oil and i spend a fair bit of time in his house from what he tells me and from how long he leaves the oil on their seems to be a huge price difference in favour of oil..
Mercman ill try and get the price of the units from the bill at home to see if their is much of a diff with what ur's is coming in at..


----------

